# Your top 5 albums



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So what would you say are your top 5 favourite albums of all time and any reasons why.

I thought about this while going through my music in the gym and they are a bit obscure. Some you will know others maybe not.

In no particular order.

Paranoid - Black Sabbath. The best album of all time ever. I nicked my copy off my older brother when I was about 11 and was hooked.

Dark side of the Moon Pink Floyd. Everyone must have had a spaced out hippy faze.

Three into one - ultravox
Tubeway Army - Tubeway Army

Three into one was pre fame and before Midge Ure (John fox lead singer) and The first Tubeway army album was also before they were famous so me and my friends kind of thought we discovered them.

Eminem Marshall Mathers album.
An odd one but its the only Album I can think of in the past 15 years that we played over and over again and was completely different.

So what's yours?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Off the top of my head.

Dark side of the moon by Pink Floyd
Year of the cat by All Stewart
Hotel California by The Eagles
The Best Years of our live, by Steve Harley & Cockney Rebel 
And of course, any album by the Shadows!


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Let it Bleed - the Rolling Stones (as close as I come to hippy-dom)

London Calling - the Clash

Ocean Rain - Echo and the Bunnymen

Send Away the Tigers - the Manic Street Preachers

AM - the Arctic Monkeys

Mr Wez


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Pictures at an Exhibition - Emmerson Lake & Palmer - bought this for my wife as a birthday present many years ago. She didn't like ELP but I did!
Days of Future Past - Moody Blues - always been a fan and love Nights in White Satin ;-)
White Album - Beatles - just brilliant
Rick Wakeman's Criminal Record - great keyboard and there's a very funny track with a Bill Oddie vocal
Jigsaw - The Shadows - first LP I ever bought


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Moody Blues, Days of Future Past
Eagles Hotel, California
Abba, Gold
Enya, Watermark
Pink Floyd, Mission Bell


Never got into Heavy Metal, favourite classical is Beethoven's 7th Symphony.

Peter


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Tough one but here goes

Abbey Road/Beatles - first album given to me by parents in 1968/9 together with first record player - I was 10

Cosmos Factory - Creedance Clearwater Revival - first album I ever bought with my own money a few days after ^^^^^

Astral Weeks by Van Morrison - first Van CD I ever got - I have them all now

Breezin/George Benson - we got the chance to meet him last June 










Dire Straits by Dire Straits - their first album

If I could extend the list to ten then I would add in:

Dark Side of the Moon 
Hotel California - Eagles
Led Zeppelin IV (with Stairway on it)
Regatta de Blanc - the Police

and finally 11-17-70 by Elton John - recorded live in 1968 in New York - its hard to get hold of but excellent.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

No sleep till Hammersmith. Motorhead
Let it Bleed. Rolling Stones
Anything by The National
Led Zeppelin iv
Stiff Little Fingers .Inflammable material.

Apart from The National, all the stuff that reminds me of Art college.


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Sensational Alex Harvery Band Live
Rory Gallager European Tour
Ten Years After Live
Roger Waters The Pros and Cons of Hitch Hiking
Led Zep 2

I could go on...
Bd..


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The Chronicles of Moden life. Henry Priestman 
Goodby Yellow Brick Road Elton John
Dancing With Strangers Chris Rea
Love Over Gold. Dire Straits (just because it has "Telegraph Road" on it) 
Days of future Past. Moody blues (crops up a lot this one doesn't it?)


Then there are those that nearly made it!!

Welcome to the Pleasure dome Frankie Goes to Hollywood 
The Songs Of Distant Earth. Mike Oldfield
Graceland. Paul Simon
The Very Best of Sailor. Sailor
Tommy. The Who 
Crocodile Shoes. Jimmy Nail

I could go on for a long while (there are well over 200 albums on my iPod and I really like ALL of them but those above get the most play. If you haven't heard the Henry Priestman album it's simply brilliant but you need to LISTEN to the lyrics, and be of a "certain age" which most of on here clearly are) 

Andy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't manage with 5, so need two more

In search of the lost by Moody Blues
http://www.amazon.co.uk/In-Search-The-Lost-Chord/dp/B0018BB21G/ref=ntt_mus_dp_dpt_8

Led Zeppelin 1V Stairway 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Led-Zeppelin-IV/dp/B000002J09/ref=cm_lmf_tit_2

Incidentally, my LP's of the above and most in my first post, have only been ever played once and that was to record via linear tracking to tape!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=technics+linear+tracking+turntable


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

In Search of The Lost Chord?

Got it on LP.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

In no particular order. 

Dire straights. Brothers in arm.

Bridge over troubled waters. 

A compilsgion album called monument to British rock.

Beatles white album.

Any oc ELOs stuff. 


I could go on.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A bit rusty with the album names.

Beach boys the early stuff
Dusty Springfield-- the Nashville years
Little Richard
Elton John Yellow Brick Rd
Billie Jo Spears.
Queen of course.

But we were brought up on classical music, 1953 was a revolution to us.Elvis was alright but.

cabby


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Revolver-The Beatles

Brothers in Arms-Dire Straits

Hotel California-the Eagles

Out of the Blue-ELO

Disraeli Gears-Cream


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Children's children by Moody Blues
Seventh sojourn by Moody Blues
Dark side of the moon by Pink Floyd ......... absolutely brilliant.
Tubular Belles by Mike Oldfield
Oxygene by Jean Michel Jarre


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Some brilliant stuff there, keep em coming. I said 5 as I thought it made it harder. I wondered about Dire Straits Brothers in Arms also as it was a massive album when I was about 18.  Huge! I learned every song althought not to Mark Knopfler standard.

I also nearly included "Never mind the Bo11ocks" by the Sex Pistols as it was so revolutionary and game changing but I preferred The Clash.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Sex Pistols v Dire Straits. The latter is in it for me. i.e Dire straits.


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

In no particular order!
These are the five I couldn't live without:
Aladdin Sane: David Bowie
Brewing up with Billy Bragg: Billy Bragg
My aim is true: Elvis Costello
Broken English: Marianne Faithfull
Pieces Of A Man: Gill Scott-Heron


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not really a album fan, I have about 40k mp3s on a hard disc which I dump to cd now anf then playdd on random.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
David Bowie - Hunky Dory 
The Clash - London Calling
The Smiths - Hatful of Hollow
Radiohead - (any album)


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Five is not enough.

Queen-Night at the opera
Ian Dury and the Blockheads-New boots and panties.
Pink Floyd-Dark side of the moon
Motorhead-Ace of spades
Led Zeppelin-IV

Loads More but thats a start.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

The very best of Neil diamond 

Abba gold

Best of the Shadows

Best of Rod Stewert

Queen greatest Hits 

I prefer THE BEST OF"S artists as I find them better value for money 

Besides I have a memory like a sieve, unless the songs are played a lot, I lose the original lyrics in my head and start making them up 

It sends her indoors mental as they are quite often nonsense 

Bit like me really 

Keep on posting POP PICKERS 

they are very interesting :wink:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Abbey Road, The Beatles; especially side 2 it has to be the greatest compilation of album tracks ever.
The Beatles, The Beatles (aka the white album)
Little Deuce Coupe, The Beach Boys (and as per Cabby any of their early stuff)
The Carpenters album, can't remember the title but the one released after her death which includes 'Make Believe it's your first time'. What a fabulous voice that woman had.
Gold, Brenda Lee (a collection of her hits).

More recent artists would include Katie Melua, Poloma Faith, Adele. If you see a pattern here you will realise I am a bit of a sucker for a female voice.

JohnW


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Rumours. Fleetwood Mac
461 Ocean Boulevard. Eric Clapton
Fairground Attraction Fairground Attraction
Greatest Hits Al Green
Greatest Hits. The Eagles

I would like to include Argus by Wishbone Ash but I haven't heard the actual album, however I went to see them live in November and they played the entire album and it was fab


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes, 5 isnt enough but I think it makes it more interesting as you have to think a bit harder as to why you chose them.

Some superb choices and I would happily swap iPods with most of you. Although Abba Daffy! Really? 

I would have liked to include the likes of Nivarna, the Stone Roses and one of my favourite bands of all time Electric Six but none of their albums were game changing or had real meaning for me. Maybe its also an age thing. Most of my choices were from when I was growing up or a young adult where music and its influence seemed so much more important.

They say once you reach 30 you rarely buy new stuff. I try hard to find new bands to follow but there is I think an element of truth in that.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Many have been already mentioned but among others are:

2 Albums, Sailing and also Every turn of the World - Christopher Cross

Secret Combination - Randy Crawford

White City - Pete Townshend

Fog on the Tyne - Lindisfarne

Lastly, choose any album you like that Alison Moyet has ever made. They are all top notch.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

barryd said:


> Yes, 5 isnt enough but I think it makes it more interesting as you have to think a bit harder as to why you chose them.
> 
> Some superb choices and I would happily swap iPods with most of you. Although Abba Daffy! Really?
> 
> ...


Yep ABBA ,I love songs with melody and clear lyrics and as for crap (yes my opinion only)like the clash and sex pistols I wouldent buy them now for a euro

Name dropping time,

Once in Albury village nr Guildford Surrey, I sat in a cottage with my mate Tommy Morrison who was living there when his mate (the owner of the cottage) Paul Rodgers Bad co Etc came in and they started Jamming along with Dave Ramsey (Brilliant drummer), Paul had a studio out the back,

Shortly after that there was a knock on the door and in came Eric Clapton, Who lived not far away nr Ewehurst ,within 5 minutes there I was listening to them and it was amazing.

It was the week before Clapton married Pattie Boyd (I think that was her name she had been with George Harris before) Great memorable days and out of that my mate Tommy cut a record produced by Paul called,

When this pub closes and the B side was Iron Bird and it is my favorite single of all time because of the memories But I still love Abba


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

daffodil said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Shortly after that there was a knock on the door and in came Eric Clapton, Who lived not far away nr Ewehurst ,within 5 minutes there I was listening to them and it was amazing.
> ...


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Ooooh....I forgot The Alan Parsons Project, Turn of the Friendly Card and Johnny Harris, All to bring you morning.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

1302 said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

1. Bite it by Whiteout a band none of you will know but this album is amazing (My young brother was in the band so I am biased, but they were great, they shared the billing with Oasis just before Oasis hit the big time, unfortunately that was the time when Whiteout signed to Silvertone and Zomba publishing, they did the Stone roses over and proved to have not learned any lessons)

2. Greatest hits by Pre-fab sprout, if you have never tried them this is a great album to test the waters Paddy Macaloon is one of my fav songwriters.

3 Drums and wire by XTC, this album has one of my all time fav tracks called "complicated game", played full blast through your headphones gives you a better rush than any drug 

4.Parachutes by Coldplay, I know, I know everyone loves to hate them except me, this album was a brilliant way to introduce themselves to the world.

5. English settlement by XTC, a double album with not one duff song on it, Andy Partridge and Colin Moulding had a special kind of magic together.

Ask me the same question tomorrow and I would probably pick a few different albums.

//www.youtube.com/embed/N7FR0Y78_k8][/URL]

My young bro is singing

8)

Jim.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Double post.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

daffodil said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> > daffodil said:
> ...


----------



## Bobthebass (Jun 30, 2014)

*Steeleye Span* - Below the Salt. Opened my ears to the magic that is Folk Rock.

*Mike Oldfield *- Tubular Bells. Genius and way ahead of its time.

*Kenny Everett* - The Worlds Worst Record. An lp pressed on green vinyl with a compilation of the worst songs, some so bad they were brilliant!
*
Maddy Prior* - Flesh and Blood. Every song a gem, brilliant arrangements and musicianship and a good hi-fi demo disc.

*Richard Thompson* - Sweet Warrior. Heartfelt lyrics, great guitar playing and again, brilliant sound quality on a good hi-fi system,


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Sabbath Bloody Sabbath-Black Sabbath
Black Sabbath-Black Sabbath
Wish You Were here- Pink Floyd
Sheer Heart Attack- Queen
Forever Now- Psychedelic Furs


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, if I'm to get it down to 5 it's gonna take some time and this thread will be well dead by the time I've finished!

I have one definite one: Graceland - Paul Simon

I'll probably choose the other 5 from the following shortlist of artists

Bob Dylan
The Beat
Billy Bragg & Wilco
Bronski Beat
Christy Moore
Ian Dury
Joan Armatrading
Tom Robinson
UB 40
Van Morrison

There are also 2 albums of which I have ancient vinyl versions that are of the film versions of musicals. These are also on my shortlist.

Porgy and Bess
West Side Story

If it was about tracks there would be a lot more artists in my shortlist but I'm trying to stick to the idea of whole albums that are particularly meaningful to me.

The only 'new music' albums I've bought in the last decade or so (it's nearly 40 years since I was as young as 30) is by The Arctic Monkeys, Amy Winehouse and Paolo Nutini, all of it as iTunes downloads.



Chris


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

ChrisandJohn said:


> The only 'new music' albums I've bought in the last decade or so (it's nearly 40 years since I was as young as 30) is by The Arctic Monkeys, Amy Winehouse and Paolo Nutini, all of it as iTunes downloads.
> 
> Chris


The last two cd's my dad bought before he died was Paulo Nutini and Amy Winehouse, for a doddery old codger he knew what he liked and was always open to new stuff as long as they "could hold a note" 

Jim.


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

Black Sabbath - Master of Reality

Rumours - Fleetwood Mac

Stars - Simply Red

Maximo Park - Our Earthly Pleasures

Shakira - Laundry Service


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

1302 said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> > 1302 said:
> ...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well if you must name drop, I played guitar in an impromptu session band in a well known muso bar on the shores of Lough Derg in southern ireland with none other than Roger Waters from Pink Floyd who was renting a house next door from none other than George Harrison so stick that in you pipe and smoke it!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Pah...

Paul Macca has just popled round with Mark Knopfler and we are having a jam in my Hymer...

...oh hang on -theres a knock at the door - who is it I wonder?

Oh come in Mr Morrison, we needed someone to sing Brown Eyed Girl


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Pah...

Paul Macca has just popled round with Mark Knopfler and we are having a jam in my Hymer...

...oh hang on -theres a knock at the door - who is it I wonder?

Oh come in Mr Morrison, we needed someone to sing Brown Eyed Girl


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Fleetwood Mac - Tango in the Night
Amy Winehouse - Back to Black
Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
Mumford and Sons - Babel
Carpenters - Gold
Ben Howard - Every Kingdom

Ok I know that's six, I could add at least another ten


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Amy Winehouse - Back to Black. Yes!

Sends shivers down my spine everytime I hear it. Such a superb track and such a waste of talent. What a loss.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

The love of music has always been an important part of my life, sometimes rushing home from the shop to play a new piece of music, or simply standing high up in the "Gods" at the Albert Hall.

Choosing five is an impossible task, but I suppose my favourite "albums" must be what I play most often. Having read every one else's choice, I'm a bit nervous of admitting this ......... but my five are:-

Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610 (John Gardiner conducting; The live version in Basilica di San Marco.)


Shostakovitch: Piano Concerto No 2 (Cristina Ortiz with Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.)


Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (Sung by Dawn Upshore.)


Smetana: Ma Vlast (City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra.)


Sibelius: Symphony No 2 (George Szell conducting Concertgebouw Orchestra.)


Well, you did ask ....... :?


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Got to add some more, 5 isn't enough.

Steve Hackett- "Please don't touch", it has Richie Havens and Randy Crawford both giving great vocals.

Foo Fighters - The colour and the shape, just brilliant.

Wings - Red Rose Speedway, In my opinion one of Pauls best!

The Clash - London Calling, a riot of my own 

Supertramp - Breakfast in America, great stuff.


Jim.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great stuff everyone and thanks for all the replies. three very interesting threads I think and most of you it appears have good taste in music!! 

I am interested though in this theory that oldies (thats anyone over 30 so all of us :roll hardly ever buy new music. I cant remember the last album I bought or downloaded. Mrs D still asks me for stuff occasionally but Im still listening to the same stuff I did 10, 20 years ago.

I quite like Taylor swift and would download her. Not sure about her music though. 

So anyone into anything new?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I've recently begun to find that I quite like some classical, was turned off it when young as my father forced it on us along with pauses for lectures about the composers, the composition and often even the conductors and musicians. Rebellion you see, probably if he'd just played it I might have liked it.

Always have liked powerful choral music though, even sometimes go to church at Christmas if there's a good choir performing, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Well if you must name drop, I played guitar in an impromptu session band in a well known muso bar on the shores of Lough Derg in southern ireland with none other than Roger Waters from Pink Floyd who was renting a house next door from none other than George Harrison so stick that in you pipe and smoke it!


Ooh ooh can I play too :roll:

My sister once worked with Des 'O' Connor. At the Corona pop depot in Nottingham.

So beat that the...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I also got Pished once on the Euston to Manchester train with Bez out of the Happy Mondays.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I stopped reading this thread, when all the name dropping came around  Shame as some of the songs bought back memories


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Like many have already said, 5 isn't enough. But here goes. Bet as soon as I chose another dozen will pop into my head.

1/ The self titled The Clash.

2/ Track Record--Joan Armatrading. (that girl can tell a story and every word is clear as a bell.

3/ Under a Blood Red Sky-- U2. When I first heard that sound, wow! (also love the Joshua Tree) Not bought any of theirs since.

4/ New Boots and Panties--Ian Dury and The Blockheads. 

5/ Sticky Fingers-- The Rolling Stones. (a real classic)

Up there with them I love, Amy Winehouse, Back To Black. Meatloaf, Bat Out of Hell. Bon Ivor--Blood Bank. Glasvegas-Glasvegas. Dry the River--Shallow Bed.

Nick.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not normally one to brag but I saw Jimmy Five Bellies sing 'The Green, Green grass of home' during Karaoke night at The Bensham Jockey Pub. 8)


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

1) Duty now for the future - Devo
2) Dark side of the Moon - Pink Floyd
3) The great rock n roll swindle - Sex Pistols
4) Recurring Dream: the Very Best of Crowded House - Crowded House
5) Legend - Bob Marley


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

As you know I am WELL over 30 but I listen to new music all the time, new to me anyway.

Wishbone Ash
Cream
Bad Company
The Levellers
John Mellencamp

The ones above are all courtesy of the guys in the band I sing with.

Of my own accord I have recently downloaded albums by 

Maxwell and Bo Saris, but they are so different to the above.

I also love classical music, to me music is like food you wouldn't just eat chips all the time, or would you


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

The funny thing is I don't think I've seen an album listed up here where I have thought 'load of rubbish' and many of those listed by others are in our collection. I've not seen Thin Lizzy mentioned yet and I heard a song just the other day that makes me want to add them to my stuff - im off to try and recall what it was...


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

1302 said:


> The funny thing is I don't think I've seen an album listed up here where I have thought 'load of rubbish' and many of those listed by others are in our collection. I've not seen Thin Lizzy mentioned yet and I heard a song just the other day that makes me want to add them to my stuff - im off to try and recall what it was...


Yes Thin Lizzy album Live and Dangerous is in my collection,vinyl and CD.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

1. Axis Bold As Love - Jimi Hendrix Experience. 
The best album by the greatest guitarist ever!! 
2. Sgt. Peppers - The Beatles.
Groundbreaking in its day and an album that could be listened to over and over.
3. On the Boards - Taste. 
Best album by the great Rory Gallagher.
4. Lie To Me - Johnny Lang.
Recorded when Johnny was 19 !! Amazing !
5. Overnite Sensation - Frank Zappa. 
Surreal lyrics but sublime guitar work!

As has been said before 5 is not nearly enough!
Mel.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I like lots of current bands, artists and albums and all sorts of genre's including classical but Country music would be at the bottom of my pile 

I recently took my 14 year old granddaughter to see Ed Sheeran and thoroughly enjoyed it even though I was in the mosh pit with all the teenage girlies screaming :lol:


----------



## thesimmokid (Sep 2, 2011)

Abbey Road - The Beatles (my first LP at 15, and have since owned it in a variety of formats..and yes, the old Side 2 is imho the best song sequence ever)
Forever Changes - Love (recognised by a group of members of the Houses of Parliament as one of the greatest records ever, proving that they do get some things right)
The Wall - Pink Floyd (in preference to DSOTM even though it can be harder going)
Murmur - REM (remixed version as the original sounds worse than having your head shoved up a dead bear's bum)
Futurology - Manic Street Preachers (don't know if it will stay a favourite, but it is certainly one of the better modern releases I have heard in years)

Love lots of others eg Rolling Stones, King Crimson and, more up-to-date, Wooden Shjips, White Denim, The War on Drugs and a host of others but the above five choices are what I have on most.

Finally, I agree with others posters that what you like in your formative years seems to be what you carrying on liking forever. That said, I used to like Genesis and now can't listen to anything other than parts of Selling England by the Pound, and only then when there's no singing bits.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Its no good iv got to do another five.

Yes-Tales from Topographc Oceans
REM-Automatic for the people.
Thin Lizzy-Live and dangerous
Sex Pistols-Never mind the ********
Queen-Inuendo

Sorry but had to be done!


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Now before someone screams in horror, I'm a girl so I'm allowed to have strange eclectic tastes :wink: 
So my list, in no particular order
Salisbury - Uriah Heep
Bat Out of Hell - Meatloaf
Whatever Happened to Benny Santini - Chris Rea
Affirmation - Savage Garden
Cherish - David Cassidy

OK I apologise for that last one but it reminds me of a special time in my formative years

Chris


----------

